# New 2010 Elites



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Are there any pics out on AT that have the new Elites? I see the website bow page is down.


----------



## Justin82 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1049955 pic of judge and new quiver..


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*shelf*

I'd like a new 2010, but did they make the shelft bigger or is it still like the 09? I have an 08.5 and don't like the shelf, it's more of a drastic angle and i don't like it. Otherwise my Elite is a smooth operator. I'll get anther GT500.


----------

